# Sheraton Vistana Villages - SVV, SV1, VKW, VVM



## Lisa P (May 25, 2007)

What are the differences between all these sections of Vistana Villages resort in II?  I didn't even know there was more than one section.  Anyone know?  Which are closest to the main pool and recreation area?

Also, do ALL 2BRs at this resort sleep 8 people?  Any that sleep only 6 (tight for us)?  TIA!


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 25, 2007)

*Vistana Villages Is In I-I ?  Who Knew?*

We snagged an outstanding RCI _Instant Exchange_ reservation for a Vistana Villages 2BR villa in the semi-newish Keys section in January 2007 -- wonderful resort, wonderful unit, had a great time.  We actually reserved Vistana Villages via _Guest Certificate_ for our nephew & his wife & 2 daughters -- each kid got her own queen-size bed (possibly just full-size, I'm not sure) in the 2nd bedroom.  (Capacity of that 2BR unit was 8 -- 2 in each of the 2nd bedroom large beds, 2 in the master suite king bed, & 2 more in the living room sleep-sofa.)  After nephew & family headed home with several days remaining on their _Instant Exchange_ week, The Chief Of Staff & I  finished out their week, moving over from Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, where we had snagged an RCI _Last Call_ reservation for ourselves. 

Four years earlier, our very 1st RCI timeshare exchange was into a similar (& similarly nice) 2BR villa over at Vistana Orlando, sister timeshare resort to Vistana Villages.  That was a straight week-for-week exchange. 

Since both of those reservations were through RCI -- _Instant Exchange_ in 2007, straight week-for-week trade in 2003 -- we naturally think of Vistana Villages & Vistana Orlando as RCI timeshares.  Did they switch to I-I?  Or are they affiliated now with both I-I & RCI?  (Not that there's anything wrong with that.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lisa P (May 26, 2007)

Thanks, Alan, for responding.  Sheraton Vistana Villages is dual-affiliated.  I've seen availability online at both RCI & II - but not so far for the week I want.

To place an ongoing II search request (using 2BR, sleeps 6) I need to know that their 2BR's will all actually have a max. capacity of 8 for this trip, so I don't get confirmed into a 2BR for 6 automatically.    :annoyed:

Also, which sections are most convenient to recreation for teenagers?  Or does the resort assign rooms on arrival?  Anyone else know?


----------



## Transit (May 26, 2007)

The main pool, delii and store is by the Bella section building 1 being the closest.The Key West section has a nice pool also not as big as the main pool.They both have activity centers and workout areas .There are tennis courts and basket ball courts close to both .The resort is layed out where nothing is really a great walking distance.I would stay clear of the Amealia section this where the current construction is now..


----------



## Lisa P (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info - that helps.


----------



## Robert D (May 30, 2007)

We were there 2 weeks ago and stayed in the Amelia section. It's the newest and farest away from the main pool, but we loved the villa. They first gave us a small 1BR in Bella that was pretty worn, but let us move to a large 1BR in Amelia that was virtually brand new.  Lot farther from pool but it wasn't a problem. Not really any view in Amelia but there was no construction going on.

Key West looked very nice - it's at back of the resort and has it's own pool, but the main pool, which is in the Bella section, was much larger and nicer.  We loved this resort.


----------



## mishpat (Jun 1, 2007)

*Svv, Sv1, Skw, Vvm*

Can something specify which set of initials apply to which part of Vistana Villages. And while you are at it, which set of initials apply over to the Vistana Resort. I know that VIT is Cascades and Lakes but what do the others stand for?


----------



## suekap (Aug 18, 2007)

Are they building a new pool in the amelia section?


----------

